# Chopins Waltzes



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

I've recently bought a set of Chopins Waltzes off the internet

*Chopin - The Complete Waltzes*
_Stephen Hough_

all the reviews seemed promising, it arrived today and first impressions are good quality recordings, great pianist, but personally i feel he plays the Waltzes too fast, all of them, i've heard before that the British don't understand Rubato which i always thought was merely a bad joke until now the realization that it could be true.

I'm comparing it with a set of Chopin piano works by Ashkenazy, which is far better in my opinion


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I haven't heard the Hough recording. 

I usually turn to Samson Francois, Artur Rubinstein or Dinu Lipatti for the Waltzes.

I've also heard Alexandre Tharaud's recording on Harmonia Mundi is really good but admit I haven't sampled it yet.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Jord said:


> I've recently bought a set of Chopins Waltzes off the internet
> 
> *Chopin - The Complete Waltzes*
> _Stephen Hough_
> ...


I don't think it's true ,you chose the wrong guy--and I can't imagine why.


----------



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Actually, I have found that many, if not most recordings of the Waltzes are simply way too fast. What does the title say? "Waltzes." Waltzes are not hip hop or disco or something, a waltz is not super slow, but, it is not super fast either.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fan66 said:


> Actually, I have found that many, if not most recordings of the Waltzes are simply way too fast. What does the title say? "Waltzes." Waltzes are not hip hop or disco or something, a waltz is not super slow, but, it is not super fast either.


Did you try the Tamás Vásáry ?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Some level the accusation of excess speed at Lipatti's classic version. I don't hear that myself. I love the strength and stature he brings to these pieces.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

If you're looking for rubato, nobody does it better than Rubinstein (IMHO, of course). I highly recommend his recording of the Chopin waltzes. https://www.amazon.com/Artur-Rubinstein-Chopin-Collection-Waltzes/dp/B000003ENW


----------



## gnorrn (Jan 20, 2017)

Vladimir Sofronitsky plays the waltzes in his own uniquely moving way. His dance floor is seen though an alcoholic (or possibly drug-induced) haze.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

realdealblues said:


> I haven't heard the Hough recording.
> 
> I usually turn to Samson Francois, Artur Rubinstein or *Dinu Lipatti for the Waltzes*.
> 
> I've also heard Alexandre Tharaud's recording on Harmonia Mundi is really good but admit I haven't sampled it yet.


Dinu is also my reference for the waltzes, and before him Cortot..........










Some discussion earlier about tempo of waltz music, the secret is that it is always changing, a rhythmic undulation much like the swaying dancers on the floor, you need a natural feel for this to make the waltz performance sparkle..........


----------



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

I would tend to agree with the Waltzes performed by Rubinstein. I enjoy his playing of the Nocturnes. Also, Dmitri Alexeev's performance is wonderful. Why so much rushing out there in beautiful pieces? Waltzes, sonatas, preludes, etc.?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fan66 said:


> I would tend to agree with the Waltzes performed by Rubinstein. I enjoy his playing of the Nocturnes. Also, Dmitri Alexeev's performance is wonderful. Why so much rushing out there in beautiful pieces? Waltzes, sonatas, preludes, etc.?


To bring money in to pay the artist .


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't see a lot of point in a lot of recent recordings. If you aren't adding anything new, and you're well below the standards of the past, what's the point. We've had high fidelity sound since the early 50s. You need to add something creatively to be competitive.


----------

